# overlap = επικάλυψη;



## aqua (Jun 28, 2010)

Έχω πλούσιες οικογένειες τα ονόματα των οποίων απαντώνται και στη βιομηχανία και στο εμπόριο και αλλού και το overlap περιγράφει αυτό ακριβώς. Δεν μπορώ να βρω τη λέξη. Επικάλυψη (προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ αν θα το καταλάβαινα ως αναγνώστης); αλληλεπικάλυψη;

Δίνω παραδείγματα:

"Η επικάλυψη [overlap] οφειλόταν συχνά σε παρακλάδια της ίδιας οικογένειας που εμπλέκονταν σε διαφορετικές επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες κληρονομώντας μερίδια της οικογενειακής περιουσίας, συνάπτοντας γάμους με άλλες οικογένειες ή απλά ιδρύοντας δικές τους επιχειρήσεις".

"Υπάρχει μικρή επικάλυψη [overlap] μεταξύ των οικογενειών του Πίνακα 2 και εκείνων που αμνηστεύτηκαν μετά την εξέγερση του 1822".

Ευχαριστώ καλοί μου λεξίλογοι (εκεί δεν πάει ο τόνος;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2010)

aqua said:


> Ευχαριστώ καλοί μου λεξίλογοι (εκεί δεν πάει ο τόνος; )


Αυτό και μόνο θα έφτανε για να μη σου απαντήσουμε ερώτηση επί δύο μήνες: τα μόνα πρόσωπα σε —ίλογος είναι οι δωσίλογοι. _Λεξι*λόγοι*_, βέβαια — όπως _γλωσσολόγοι, αρχαιολόγοι, καταστροφολόγοι_, αλλά όχι _ψιμυθιολόγοι_ (αν είναι δυνατόν, άκου λέξη που πρότειναν για τους μακιγιέρ!). Άλλα έχε χάρη που κέρδισε η ομάδα μου. 

Δες αυτό το σημείωμα στο ΛΝΕΓ, που έχει τη λογική του:
*επικάλυψη - αλληλοεπικάλυψη*. Η λ. επικάλυψη σημαίνει από μόνη της «αλληλοπάθεια», ότι δηλ. δύο καταστάσεις, πράξεις, γεγονότα κ.λπ. καλύπτουν το ένα το άλλο, επικαλύπτονται, ταυτίζονται, συμπίπτουν. Επομένως, η χρήση τού αλληλοεπικάλυψη αποτελεί εξ ορισμού πλεονασμό, που καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται.

Οπότε, θα προτιμούσα την _επικάλυψη_ ή από το σημείωμα μπορείς να σκεφτείς και τη _σύμπτωση_. Ωστόσο, αυτό που θέλει να πει είναι «η εμφάνιση (κάποιων) ίδιων ονομάτων» (και στους δύο πίνακες κ.λπ.), η «σύμπτωση ονομάτων». Η «μερική επικάλυψη» αφορά σύνολα (σύνολο ονομάτων, πίνακες). Πάω να κοιμηθώ μήπως καθαρίσει ο νους μου.


----------



## aqua (Jun 30, 2010)

Ωραία! Ευχαριστώ nickel! Με βοηθά!

Υ.Γ. Το "φιλόλογοι" σκέφτηκα και ανέβασα τον τόνο. Μήπως δεν πιάνονται για άνθρωποι ή μπαίνουν στην ίδια κατηγορία με τους δωσίλογους;


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2010)

aqua said:


> Υ.Γ. Το "φιλόλογοι" σκέφτηκα και ανέβασα τον τόνο. Μήπως δεν πιάνονται για άνθρωποι ή μπαίνουν στην ίδια κατηγορία με τους δωσίλογους;


Δεν το σκέφτηκα. Και ευτυχώς. Θα μου χαλούσε το πείραγμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2014)

1. Το ΛΚΝ δεν λημματογραφεί ούτε την _αλληλεπικάλυψη _/ _αλληλοεπικάλυψη_, ούτε το _αλληλεπικαλύπτω_/ _αλληλο__επικαλύπτω_. Αυτό το θεωρώ παράλειψη. Άλλωστε η αναζήτηση στα σώματα δίνει ευρήματα· λ.χ. http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...search.html?lq=αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμενων&ts=s&dq= και http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...rpora/search.html?lq=αλληλοεπικάλυψη&ts=s&dq=.

2. Οι λέξεις _αλληλ(ο)επικάλυψη _και _αλληλ(ο)επικαλύπτω _δεν υπάρχουν στον Γεωργακά, γεγονός που πιθανότατα δείχνει πως δεν τις βρήκε στα σώματα κειμένων που αποδελτίωσε μέχρι και τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1970.

3. Στον ΕΘΕΓ υπάρχουν οι λέξεις και στους δύο τύπους τους, με τη μορφή _αλληλοεπικάλυψη_ να υπερτερεί σε εμφανίσεις σε σχέση με την _αλληλεπικάλυψη_, και με το _αλληλοεπικαλύπτω _να εμφανίζεται περισσότερο απ' το _αλληλεπικαλύπτω_.

4. Και στα σώματα των εφημερίδων υπάρχει η _αλληλοεπικάλυψη _(π.χ. _Ριζοσπάστης _28/8/1977, _Μακεδονία _12/3/1978).

5. Ο Nickel στο #2 (εν έτει 2010) παραθέτει το σχετικό σχόλιο τού ΛΝΕΓ, όπου η λ. γράφεται _αλληλοεπικάλυψη_· στην 4η έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ (2012) το σχόλιο έχει παραμείνει το ίδιο, αλλά η μορφή της λέξης άλλαξε σε _αλληλεπικάλυψη_. Το ΛΝΕΓ δεν λημματογραφεί τις λ. _αλληλ(ο)επικάλυψη_ και _αλληλ(ο)επικαλύπτω_, και για τη σημασία με την οποία χρησιμοποιούνται στην πράξη θέλει να επιβάλει τη σημασία _επικάλυψη_3 ακολουθώντας την χαρακτηριστικά ρυθμιστική —στα όρια του αντιεπιστημονικού— γραμμή του.

6. Ο ορθογράφος του Word 2010 προτιμά _αλληλοεπικάλυψη _αλλά _αλληλεπικαλύπτω _& _αλληλεπικαλυπτόμενος_ (!). Ομοίως και το Google, αν και τα ευρήματα είναι πολλά σε αμφότερους τους τύπους, μας προτείνει να διορθώσουμε την _αλληλεπικάλυψη _σε _αλληλοεπικάλυψη_· δεν το κάνει όμως στο ρήμα, όπου —όπως και το Word— προτιμά το _αλληλεπικαλύπτω _(στο _αλληλοεπικαλύπτω _προτείνει _αλληλοεπικαλύπτεται_!).

7. Οι όροι _αλληλοεπικάλυψη _και _αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμενος _υπάρχουν κανονικά στην ελληνική ορογραφία (βλ. TeleTerm).

8. Στο GWord υπάρχει το _αλληλεπικαλύπτω_ για το _overlap_.

9. Με τη λέξη _επικάλυψη _να έχει κυρίαρχη σημασία, ειδικά στα τεχνικά, τεχνολογικά και επιστημονικά συγκείμενα, την πλήρη επιφανειακή κάλυψη, ο όρος _αλληλ(ο)επικάλυψη_ είναι σαφώς χρησιμότατος για την ξεκάθαρα διαυγή λεκτική περιγραφή της μερικής επικάλυψης (ή της ύπαρξης κοινού υποσυνόλου). Η προσωπική μου άποψη: Χρησιμοποιήστε τις απενεχοποιημένα!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2014)

Στο ΧΛΝΓ μόνο τα *αλληλοκαλύπτονται *(έτσι το λήμμα, λόγω διαφορετικής λογικής του συγκεκριμένου λεξικού) και *αλληλοκάλυψη*.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 12, 2014)

Ε, ας προσθέσουμε και τη *Magenta*:
*ουσ.* _(μερική) (αλληλ) επικάλυψη, έκταση (μερικής) επικάλυψης, επικάλυψη αρμοδιοτήτων_ (μτφ)
*ρ.* _(αλληλ) επικαλύπτω (μερικώς), συμπίπτω εν μέρει_ (μτφ)_, (για αρμοδιότητες, καθήκοντα κτλ.) αλληλεπικαλύπτω, καλύπτω από κοινού τον αυτό χώρο_

Το Answers, επίσης:
*v.* - _επικαλύπτω (μερικώς), καβαλικεύω_
*n.* - _(μερική) επικάλυψη, καβαλίκεμα, έκταση (μερικής) επικαλύψεως_


----------



## pidyo (Dec 12, 2014)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη συζήτηση. Το overlap αποδίδεται φυσικά ως όβερλαπ. :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2014)

Εμένα πάντως μου έκανε εντύπωση η μη-λημματογράφηση της αλληλεπικάλυψης στο ΧΛΝΓ, εξ ου και το #6.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 12, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη συζήτηση. Το overlap αποδίδεται φυσικά ως όβερλαπ. :)


Μα τι λες, έχει δοθεί ξεκάθαρη απόδοση: 
_η κίνηση του παίκτη χωρίς την μπάλα στην πλάτη του συμπαίκτη του που έχει την μπάλα_

Σχετικά με το παραπάνω, η "υπερκάλυψη" πώς ακούγεται;


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Σχετικά με το παραπάνω, η "υπερκάλυψη" πώς ακούγεται;


υπερκάλυψη του ποσού (αν θυμάσαι, όπως όταν έβγαινε η κυβέρνηση να μαζέψει λεφτά...)
υπερκάλυψη των στόχων (ditto)


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> υπερκάλυψη του ποσού (αν θυμάσαι, όπως όταν έβγαινε η κυβέρνηση να μαζέψει λεφτά...)
> υπερκάλυψη των στόχων (ditto)



Δηλαδή, μια superstructure πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μας θυμίζει τον Superman; 

Και πιο αντιπροσωπευτικό παράδειγμα η κατάθλιψη :inno:


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2014)

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι οι λέξεις _επικάλυψη_ και _υπερκάλυψη_ έχουν τακτοποιηθεί ως προς τις βασικές σημασίες τους. Αν όμως προσθέτεις την «υπερκάλυψη» για το ποδοσφαιρικό οβερλάπ, εκεί δεν μου επιτρέπεται να έχω άποψη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2019)

Αν κάποιοι έχουν (ή καμώνονται ότι έχουν) πρόβλημα με την _απεύθυνση_, εγώ ταλαιπωρούμαι αυτές τις μέρες, σε μια διόρθωση που κάνω, από κάποια «επικαλύπτονται» (σαν απόδοση του _overlap_). Αν υπήρχε αυτή η πασαρέλα για τις λέξεις που πάει να επικαλεστεί ο καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης για την _απεύθυνση_, θα είχα πετάξει κι εγώ το «επικαλύπτονται» που δέχονται τα λεξικά μας και θα έλεγα να χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο το «συμπίπτουν μερικώς». 

Τι σημαίνει το αμετάβατο _overlap_; Ότι ένα κομμάτι από κάτι συμπίπτει (στο χώρο ή και στο χρόνο) με ένα κομμάτι από κάτι άλλο. Καλύπτουν τον ίδιο χώρο ή το ένα σκεπάζει το άλλο. Το «συμπίπτουν μερικώς» περιγράφει με ακρίβεια αυτό που συμβαίνει. Υπάρχει κάτι ανορθολογικό στο _*επικαλύπτονται*_ που χρησιμοποιούν όλοι και έχουν και τα λεξικά.

Χρηστικό:
Παθ.: *επικαλύπτεται*: (μτφ.) συμπίπτει ή έχει κοινό πεδίο αναφοράς με κάτι άλλο: Μαθήματα που ~ονται μεταξύ τους. ~όμενες: αρμοδιότητες.
ΛΝΕΓ:
(κυρ. μεσοπαθ.) αναφέρομαι σε κάτι το οποίο ήδη αναφέρεται αλλού ή ρυθμίζω κάτι, το οποίο ρυθμίζεται και από άλλον συμπίπτω μερικώς με κάτι άλλο ως προς κάτι: _τα δύο πρώτα κεφάλαια τού βιβλίου επικαλύπτονται, αφού πραγματεύονται τα ίδια θέματα | οι διατάξεις αυτές επικαλύπτονται στο θέμα τής αναγνώρισης των συντάξιμων ετών._ ​Σημείωση στο ουσ. _επικάλυψη_ (που αναφέρω και στο #2):
*επικάλυψη - αλληλοεπικάλυψη.* Η λ. *επικάλυψη* σημαίνει από μόνη της «αλληλοπάθεια», ότι δηλ. δύο καταστάσεις, πράξεις, γεγονότα κ.λπ. καλύπτουν το ένα το άλλο, επικαλύπτονται, ταυτίζονται, συμπίπτουν. Επομένως, η χρήση τού *αλληλεπικάλυψη* αποτελεί εξ ορισμού πλεονασμό, που καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται.​
Όπως αναφέρει και ο Zaz, ΛΝΕΓ και Χρηστικό δεν έχουν το *αλληλ(ο)επικαλύπτονται*. Το Χρηστικό έχει το *αλληλοκαλύπτονται*:

*αλληλοκαλύπτονται* ρ. 1. (μτφ.) (για απόψεις, έννοιες, σημασίες που) έχουν κοινά σημεία ή ταυτίζονται: _Επιδιώξεις/όροι που ~. Λέξεις που συγχέονται και ~._ Πβ. _επικαλύπτεται_.1 (μτφ.) προφυλάσσει, στηρίζει, προστατεύει ή συγκαλύπτει ο ένας τον άλλο: _Τα μέλη της ομάδας ~. | ~ στις κατεργαριές τους._ 3. (για πράγματα που) το ένα σκεπάζει το άλλο: _Λωρίδες/πέτρινες πλάκες που ~. | Κανάλια/ραδιοσταθμοί που ~_ (: εκπέμπουν στην ίδια συχνότητα). _Φωνές που ~_ (: επικαλύπτει η μία την άλλη).​
Ευτυχώς, το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ έχει προσθέσει το *αλληλ(ο)επικαλύπτω* με εντυπωσιακή πληρότητα (η άνεση του ψηφιακού έργου!).

*αλληλοεπικαλύπτω* και *αλληλεπικαλύπτω*
[ΑΟΡ αλληλοεπικάλυψα, ΜΠΘ ΕΝΣΤ αλληλοεπικαλύπτομαι (μτχ. αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμενος, -η, -ο), ΜΠΘ ΑΟΡ αλληλοεπικαλύφθηκα, ΜΠΘ ΠΡΚ (μτχ. αλληλοεπικαλυμμένος) | αλληλεπικαλύπτω όπως το αλληλοεπικαλύπτω]
Α.
(στη μπθ.φ. ως μέσο αλληλοπαθές)
1) (χωρίς συμπλήρ.)
α. αλληλοεπικαλύπτονται και αλληλεπικαλύπτονται (στο γ΄ πρόσ. ή στη μτχ. μπθ. ενστ.)
α1. (για αντικείμενα, επιφάνειες κτλ.)
Καλύπτονται αμοιβαία ή σκεπάζονται πλήρως ή μερικώς ο ένας με τον άλλο (ΣΥΝ επικαλύπτονται)
_αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμενες στρώσεις χρώματος | Τα κεραμίδια τοποθετούνται στη στέγη σε αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμενες σειρές | Ένα από τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά στα έργα τέχνης των κυβιστών είναι τα αλληλεπικαλυπτόμενα επίπεδα
_α2. (μτφ.) (για αρμοδιότητες, ενέργειες, ρυθμίσεις, γνωστικά αντικείμενα κτλ.)
Καλύπτονται αμοιβαία, συμπίπτουν ή ταυτίζονται μεταξύ τους σε κάποιο βαθμό, περιλαμβάνουν ή καλύπτουν ορισμένα κοινά σημεία, θέματα, τομείς κτλ. (ΣΥΝ επικαλύπτονται)
_αλληλεπικαλυπτόμενες διατάξεις/ ρυθμίσεις | αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμενα καθήκοντα/ προγράμματα | Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις οι αρμοδιότητες μεταξύ δημοσίων υπηρεσιών αλληλοεπικαλύπτονται, με αποτέλεσμα να επιτείνεται το πρόβλημα της γραφειοκρατίας | Ορισμένα τμήματα των ΑΕΙ αλληλοεπικαλύπτονται με αυτά των ΤΕΙ, δημιουργώντας έτσι προβλήματα και στα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των αποφοίτων | Βασικός στόχος των υπευθύνων του έργου είναι ο σωστός σχεδιασμός και συντονισμός, ώστε να μην υπάρξουν προβλήματα αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμενων ρόλων και δραστηριοτήτων
_β. (για πρόσωπα) 
β1. αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμαστε και αλληλεπικαλυπτόμαστε και <λόγ.> αλληλεπικαλυπτόμεθα (πληθ.)
Επικαλυπτόμαστε αμοιβαία, ο ένας επικαλύπτει τον άλλο ως προς τις απόψεις του, τις δράσεις του κτλ., έχουμε κοινά σημεία σε διάφορα θέματα
_«Όσες ελλείψεις κι αν έχει, όσο λάθος δείγμα κι αν πήραν (αν δεχτούμε ότι ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο), αυτό δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι όντως γενετικά αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμαστε με πολλούς λαούς»
_β2. (η ομάδα) αλληλοεπικαλύπτεται [ομάδα] (στο γ΄ πρόσ.) (με περιληπτικό όνομα ως υποκείμενο)
(Σε) μια ομάδα επικαλύπτει ο ένας τον άλλο, ο ένας υπεισέρχεται στη θέση ή στον ρόλο του άλλου
_Η ομάδα συχνά αλληλοεπικαλύπτεται και δεν είναι πάντα ξεκάθαροι οι ρόλοι κάθε μέλους
_2) (+πρόθ. με {+αιτ.}) (το εμπρόθετο δηλώνει το άλλο μέλος του ζεύγους της αλληλοπάθειας, σε αντιδιαστολή με το πρόσωπο-ομιλητή ή σε αντιδιαστολή με το πρόσωπο ή το πράγμα για το οποίο γίνεται λόγος)
Βρίσκομαι με κπν ή με κτ σε μια σχέση κατά την οποία ο ένας επικαλύπτει τον άλλο, επικαλύπτω κπν, ο οποίος από τη δική του μεριά κι εκείνος με επικαλύπτει, έχω μαζί με κπν την επιφάνειά μου ολόκληρη ή μέρος της καλυμμένη με τη δική του, έχω ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μου καλυμμένο με ένα κομμάτι κάποιου (ΣΥΝ επικαλύπτομαι)
_Οι αποκάτω πλάκες αλληλεπικαλύπτονται με τις αποπάνω, ώστε η στέγη να έχει στεγανότητα | (μτφ.) Το δικό της γνωστικό αντικείμενο αλληλοεπικαλύπτεται με εκείνο συναδέλφου της που έχει μεγαλύτερη πείρα, άρα θα προτιμηθεί αυτός για διδασκαλία_ | (ιδιαίτερη χρήση του πληθυντικού αριθμού, βλ. παρατήρηση στο ρήμα «αλληλογραφώ») _Αλληλοεπικαλυπτόμαστε με τον σύντροφό μου τόσο πολύ, ώστε ο ένας να συμπληρώνει τον άλλο σε όλα σχεδόν τα θέματα_
Β. (μόνο στην ενεργ.φ., στο γ' πρόσ. εν. και σε όλα τα πρόσ. πληθ.) ΜΤΒ (+αιτ.)
1) (συνοδεύεται από τη φράση «ο ένας τον άλλο», όπου το «τον άλλο» είναι αντικείμενο του ρήματος)
Επικαλύπτει ο ένας τον άλλο, σκεπάζει πλήρως ή μερικώς ο ένας τον άλλο (επικαλύπτουμε ο ένας τον άλλο, σκεπάζουμε πλήρως ή μερικώς ο ένας τον άλλο) (ΣΥΝ επικαλύπτω)
_Οι δυο τομείς αρμοδιοτήτων αλληλοεπικαλύπτουν ο ένας τον άλλο, με αποτέλεσμα συχνά να δημιουργούνται προστριβές μεταξύ των υπαλλήλων | Το στοιχείο του πραγματικού και του φανταστικού αλληλεπικαλύπτει το ένα το άλλο στα μυθιστορήματά του
_2) Καλύπτει ο ένας (καλύπτουμε ο ένας) πλήρως ή μερικώς ένα στοιχείο (το κατά αιτιατική αντικείμενο) του άλλου
_Οι δύο στρώσεις, εκείνη των λαχανικών και εκείνη της σάλτσας, μπορούν να αλληλοεπικαλύπτουν μέρος η μία της άλλης – αυτή η ανάμειξη γεύσεων θα σας αρέσει πολύ | (μτφ.) Τα δύο υπουργεία αλληλεπικαλύπτουν αρμοδιότητες, με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται σύγχυση για το ποιος είναι ο υπεύθυνος κάθε φορά
_3) (για πρόσωπο, σχετικά με αντικείμενο) Καλύπτω δύο ή περισσότερα πράγματα ή στοιχεία μεταξύ τους
_Αλληλοεπικαλύψτε τις δύο άκρες του υφάσματος, γυρνώντας τες προς τα μέσα
_
[ΕΤΥΜ^ < αλληλο- + επικαλύπτω· είναι πιθανόν μεταφρ. δάν. από το αγγλ. overlap].​
Παρά την εντυπωσιακή πραγματικότητα, εγώ δεν παύω να σκέφτομαι:
(α) ότι το _επικαλύπτονται_ σημαίνει ότι τα δύο καλύπτονται από κάποιο τρίτο. Κάθε φορά δυσκολεύομαι να δω το παθητικό σαν «αλληλοπαθές». Διαβάζω π.χ. κάποιους κανονισμούς ιστιοδρομιών και μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που το «αλληλοπαθές» μπερδεύεται με το παθητικό:

_*Καθαρά πίσω και καθαρά μπροστά, Επικάλυψη 
*_Ένα σκάφος είναι καθαρά πίσω από ένα άλλο όταν η γάστρα και ο εξοπλισμός του σε κανονική θέση ευρίσκονται πίσω από μία γραμμή εγκάρσια από το απώτερο πίσω σημείο της γάστρας και του εξοπλισμού του άλλου σκάφους σε κανονική θέση. Το άλλο σκάφος είναι καθαρά μπροστά. Τα σκάφη *επικαλύπτονται* όταν κανένα δεν είναι καθαρά πίσω. Όμως *επικαλύπτονται* επίσης όταν ένα σκάφος ανάμεσά τους επικαλύπτει και τα δύο.​
Ή διαβάζω το παράδειγμα του ΛΝΕΓ «τα δύο πρώτα κεφάλαια τού βιβλίου επικαλύπτονται, αφού πραγματεύονται τα ίδια θέματα» και αναρωτιέμαι τι είναι αυτό που καλύπτει τα δύο πρώτα κεφάλαια.

(β) Και μια και έβαλα το «αλληλοπαθές» σε εισαγωγικά πιο πάνω, ομολογώ ότι παρόμοιο πρόβλημα έχω και με τα _*αλληλοκαλύπτονται*_ ή _*αλληλ(ο)επικαλύπτονται*_. Τι στο καλό μπορεί να σημαίνει εκείνος ο υπέροχος πλεονασμός του παραδείγματος στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ «Οι δυο τομείς αρμοδιοτήτων αλληλοεπικαλύπτουν ο ένας τον άλλο»; Ούτε στις πιο τρελές καμασουτρικές εκδοχές δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση δύο σώματα να αλληλοεπικαλύπτονται κατά το ίδιο μέρος την ίδια χρονική στιγμή! Όταν το Α καλύπτει μερικώς το Β, αποκλείεται το Β να καλύπτει το Α στο ίδιο κομμάτι. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι συμπίπτουν στο ίδιο κομμάτι, ενώ το _αλληλοεπικαλύπτονται_ θα σήμαινε ότι σε κάποια μέρη το Α καλύπτει το Β και σε άλλα το Β καλύπτει το Α.

Ουφ, το είπα και εκτονώθηκα…


----------

